# New here



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome, what is up with the Hudson Valley? Seems to be several new people from that area of New York. Is Sam Comfort spreading the good word?


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Tomssupersport (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry i don't know Sam. I haven't been in the bee loop since 2009 here. Just staring back up again from the start. I am going to join the local bee keeping club to get antiquated with local people again.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome back to beekeeping. I'm upstate of you, north of Albany. Still cold here (and next week really cold), but I bet your area is warming up nicely.

Have you considered shooting up here for the annual Southern Adirondack Beekeepers' Assoc. Seminar on Sat. April 9th? It promises to be a good one and I heard there were still a few tickets available. See the website for more info: www.adirondackbees.org Of course, you'd also be welcome at our regular meetings, but I imagine that's a bit of hike for you. Still, if you're up here on the third Monday of the odd-numbered months, we meet at 7 pm at the Cooperative Extension Building in Ballston Spa. (Directions on the website.) We are always pleased to welcome guests.

Enjambres


----------



## Tomssupersport (Mar 30, 2016)

Albany is not too far. I bought bees up there one year, can't remember where though. I am actually going to join the Ulster County Beekeepers club. They meet at Rosendale which is only a 20 min ride from where I live. If I get a chance I would love to come up and and check out your program and meet you.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and back to bee keeping!


----------



## Tomssupersport (Mar 30, 2016)

Thankyou.


----------

